
Gogs/gogs: Gogs is a painless self-hosted Git service - axiomdata316
https://github.com/gogs/gogs
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18422931](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18422931)

------
xellisx
I personally like Gitea.

~~~
medecau
Is there an equivalent Gitea player in the Continuous Integration/Test Runner
space?

Single binary, SQLite backed, low resource consumption, simple to run, simple
to use.

~~~
witten
[https://drone.io/](https://drone.io/) is probably the closest to that,
although not exactly that. It can even be integrated with Gitea.

------
ocdtrekkie
I find it somewhat ironic that a GitHub competitor is using GitHub as it's Git
service. I recognize they probably want the community benefits of it... but
that likely explains to their potential users why they might also rather use
GitHub.

~~~
Buttons840
We're fortunate these DVCS systems, like git, allow us to easily use GitHub
and Gogs together; more than "allow", encourage.

------
saagarjha
Is it just me, or do all of these services end up looking like GitHub? Like, I
get offering similar functionality, but these are so similar in how they look
that I’m surprised that GitHub isn’t at least mildly annoyed…

~~~
ve55
They're all trying to present the same information. Just as every video site
looks like Youtube with video thumbnails, titles, search, comments, etc, it's
just the best way we have to display some styles of information. Github seems
to be doing just fine, self-hosted software rarely takes much market share
from the giants.

~~~
alangpierce
From the screenshots at [https://gogs.io](https://gogs.io) , it looks like the
UI was directly taken from GitHub. See
[https://gogs.io/img/screenshots/2.png](https://gogs.io/img/screenshots/2.png)
in particular. The watch/star/fork UI is exactly the same, the branch picker,
the choice of HTTPS vs SSH to the top right of the file list, the book with a
bookmark icon. This definitely looks like a GitHub clone, not a git host that
happens have a similar UI because it's solving the same problem.

